# Sanitizing Milking Equipment in Dishwasher?



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Can your milking equipment (bucket, strainer and jars and lids) be sanitized in the dishwasher or should I still use the bleach water? 

I just got a new dishwasher!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just use my dishwasher. Make sure you rinse everything in cold water before putting in the dishwasher.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Karen! I thought it was ok to do so but wasn't 100% sure!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I do the same as Karen


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I use the dishwasher too and I have my milk tested by the state once a month. I asked them when I first started of it was better to use bleach or the dishwasher and they recommended the dishwasher. It is the heat from it that works.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep, the dishwasher is my method of choice. Mine has a *sanitize* cycle but I only use it if I feel there has been excess contamination.


----------



## tatumhills (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi, how do you store your equipment after it comes out of the dishwasher and before the next use? Also what kind of detergent do you use in the dishwasher?
Thanks!

www.tatumhills.weebly.com ... No goats here yet, but hopefully soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just use regular dishwasher detergent. Nothing special.

I just keep it in the dish drainer on my counter since it is being used twice a day.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much the same here. I have a metal drying rack that I put it face-down on. I really do not treat my milking equipment much different from the glasses we use to drink it from. (Been doing this since the 80's and noone has gotten sick yet:wink:.)


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, I use my dishwasher too. We always put a little citric acid in the soap dish along with the soap because we have a lot of mineral in our water, and the citric acid helps everything come out squeaky clean, free of any residue. We fill the cup about half full.


----------



## tatumhills (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi again, as I am finally getting ready to milk, I get more questions...
Do you run a special cycle just for your milking equipment or do you put it in with the rest of your dishes?
Also what do you use to clean tears with prior to milking? Thanks!

www.tatumhills.weebly.com 
www.facebook.com/tatumhillsfarm
One Saanen in kid so she won't be alone for long!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Do you mean clean teats? I use a vinegar and water solution with a little Dr. Bronner's peppermint soap. My girls have had really soft udders since I started using it.
I just put my milking equipment in with the rest of the dishes. Can't see why the bucket needs to be treated differently than the glasses we use to drink it. Rinse with cold water first though.


----------



## tatumhills (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you!

www.tatumhills.weebly.com 
www.facebook.com/tatumhillsfarm
One Saanen in kid so she won't be alone for long!


----------

